# Also Rihanna, was machst du denn da?



## Stefan102 (1 Juli 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​
Dieses lustige Bild wollen wir euch nicht vorenthalten! Rihanna (23) ist ja bekannt für ihre energiegeladene Bühnenperformance, aber was der Fotograf dieses Bildes hier eingefangen hat, haben wir so von Rihanna noch nicht gesehen - oder gehört?!

Bei einem Auftritt in Los Angeles gab die rothaarige Sängerin wieder alles und tanzte, was das Zeug hielt. Dabei geht man dann schon mal in die Knie und wirft die Hände hin und her. Dumm nur, wenn es dann gerade so aussieht, als würde man das Mikro an seinen ausgestreckten Hintern halten. Oder war die Pose doch genau so gewollt? Den Fotograf jedenfalls dürfte dieser komische Schnappschuss hier sehr freuen, geht er doch gerade um die ganze Welt. Aber sicher wird auch Rihanna das obszöne Bildchen gelassen sehen und ihre Fans freuen sich bestimmt auch weiterhin auf ganz andere Töne der Sängerin...

(Quelle: promiflash.de)


----------



## Q (1 Juli 2011)

wo ist der Ton dazu?


----------



## Franky70 (1 Juli 2011)

Wenns gerade juckt...


----------



## lärch (2 Juli 2011)

bei ihrer musik macht das keinen unterschied aus welcher öffnung der ton kommt


----------



## fritze99 (2 Juli 2011)

lärch schrieb:


> bei ihrer musik macht das keinen unterschied aus welcher öffnung der ton kommt



 Naja, nicht alles ist schlecht


----------



## comatron (4 Juli 2011)

Soundcheck.


----------



## Geldsammler (4 Juli 2011)

So muss das sein!


----------



## Blindtrust (4 Juli 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Juli 2011)

nice


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2013)

leckerr


----------



## MrLeiwand (28 Juni 2013)

egal was sie da macht,sie sieht auf jedenfall heiß dabei aus


----------



## xxam (9 Juli 2013)

lärch schrieb:


> bei ihrer musik macht das keinen unterschied aus welcher öffnung der ton kommt


lol! : D: Thx:: WOW:


----------



## sunnyzheng (10 Juli 2013)

I like Rihanna.


----------

